# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Octolindo

## snakehead_a2z

While recently in Nashville, I had a very good experience at the Mandolin Store, and a not so positive experience with a Deluxe Octolindo. 

To clarify, several of us were in Nashville for a few days, and visited a number of music stores. The folks at TMS were very helpful (Thanks James!). We tried quite a few instruments, as one of my friends was interested in comparing his Japanese 1960s Cortley with some modern guitars. In the course of playing different instruments, I pulled the deluxe Octolindo flattop off the wall, and was immediately impressed with the very rich tone and volume. I thought about it more, overnight, and the next day, we returned. A deal was offered, and I purchased it. We were staying in a State park, about an hour away from Nashville, and when we returned that day too many other things happened and I did not have a chance to play it. The next morning, I spent a bit of time with it, and the wonderful tone was still there. However, I noticed one large problem. The intonation on the G string pair was way off (the other three pairs were pretty much right on). Using a unit tune, it appeared to be almost a third step sharp, starting from the first fret. How to store, I was playing Single notes, so this wasn't a noticeable issue then. But when I began to play chords came very noticeable and unacceptable to me.

I called the store, and spoke with Zack. He communicated with his dad, and after some discussion, offered me a refund. If I had been local, I might have had them see what they could do to try to get it right, but living many hours away in Florida, that was not an option. I was told by both Zack and James that they had noticed some intonation issues with this model.

The whole thing was a real shame, because I really loved the sound of the instrument, the fit, finish etc. The only other thing I might add what is that I found it strange that the instrument had zero strap buttons.

So, kudos to TMS. I hope to visit them again, the next time I'm up that way.

Bill

----------


## M19

I bought an Artist model (Rosewood b/s and Engelman "f-hole" top) direct from Kilin Reece in HI. I have no intonation issues, so I wonder if TMS didn't do an effective set-up? High nut maybe?
I agree on the missing end-pin hole/strap button (Kilin said he'd reimburse me for having that done locally).

----------

KOakley

----------


## snakehead_a2z

The f-hole tops have a moveable bridge, I believe.  The Deluxe is a flattop with a fixed (glued down) bridge. A moveable bridge wouldn’t have presented much of a problem. The instrument played easily. action was pretty good, possibly a tad high, but nowhere near to causing intonation problems. I think the TMS setup was okay, except for not picking up on the intonation problem.

----------


## M19

Yes, it has a floating bridge. Here's the saddle and the G strings are the most compensated, maybe dealing with that "sharp" issue to a certain extent.

----------


## snakehead_a2z

Here is the bridge on the deluxe.

----------


## M19

Hard to tell, but the floater looks more compensated? If it's not a set-up issue, perhaps the Java shop that builds them mis-located the bridge? Anyway, I am having a wonderful experience with my "Artist" and have had good conversations with Kilin about it. It's too bad your experience was disappointing. If it is truly a "build" issue I hope they get it fixed soon.

----------


## KR Strings

Hi Gang, 

Just wanted to jump in here and offer a couple thoughts. First of all, Im very sorry that you had an unpleasant experience with an instrument it sounds like you truly enjoyed. Weve worked to create an extremely responsive instrument that is also very easy to adjust. 

This is the first Im hearing about any intonation issues with my instruments, in the design process we spent a great deal of effort and energy to ensure that intonation on all strings was spot on. We also spent a great deal of time honing in on exactly the right string gauges to accomplish the perfect tension, response and intonation which is why many of our customers are purchasing strings directly from us, in this situation obviously Im not sure what strings or gauges were put on this instrument prior to you playing it. 

This sounds to me like a set up issue, or a defective string issue, which we generally take care of in our shop in about 5 to 10 minutes and at no cost to our customers. If you are still interested in an Octolindo please contact me directly and we will take care of you! 

Here is a fantastic in depth review from maestro David Benedict who has the exact same model Octolindo:

https://youtu.be/E5BEbcIWuU8

All the best, -Kilin Reece

808-387-4583

----------


## George Henry

As a set up tech, the first suspect I zero in on in a situation like yours is a bad string(s).  That’s a cheap, easy fix.  If that’s not it, then I move on.  I would have given that Octolindo a better chance to prove itself.

----------


## mandocello8

> The intonation on the G string pair was way off (the other three pairs were pretty much right on). Using a unit tune, it appeared to be almost a third step sharp, starting from the first fret.


Nobody else did, I jump in. Most likely there is nothing wrong with the instrument that cannot be easily adjusted.

Misplaced bridge is easy to identify, tune G string to pitch, then starting with 1st fret, go one fret at a time and observe the tuning, it will progressively get more and more flat or sharp (bridge is too far or too close).

Trouble at the nut is also easy to identify. Place a capo at 2nd fret, tune the strings to pitch (G string will be an A, etc). Proceed as above to check the intonation.

If intonation is good with capo on 2nd fret, you have choices - continue debugging the nut or play with capo permanently on 2nd fret in AEBF# or GDAE tuning (tune down).

To debug the nut, obviously observe that the nut is not broken/defective and that the G strings happily sit in the groove correctly. Lots of internet resources on how to go about this. If in doubt, post pictures here.

As others suggested, it is a good idea to replace mystery-music-shop-strings with strings approved by the maker or at least strings that you know what they are.

----------


## KR Strings

Aloha all, 

Just want to follow up on this thread, as I have received the instrument in question back from the Mandolinstore. With a quick adjustment of the truss rod, I was pleased to find this instrument is in perfect playable condition with spot on intonation across all strings, and easy low action. As I expected, the location of the bridge and saddle were perfect. 

I am also happy to announce that moving forward, anyone in the Nashville or greater Tennessee area can stop in to Gruhns Guitars to try any of my Octolindos, expertly set up and with knowledgeable and experienced staff ready to answer any questions.  

All the best, -Kilin Reece

----------

DougC, 

mandocello8, 

tjmangum

----------

